
Did I get a sponsored post on Hacker News? - Vagantem
Today I&#x27;ve been researching the company &quot;Flexport&quot;, googleling it a lot. A few moments ago I discovered that a Flexport post about hiring developers appeared on my Hacker news main feed (see link below) - and I&#x27;m not able to view who posted it or up&#x2F;down vote it. Is this a sponsored post?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;8gyqN0P
======
hellofunk
It’s probably not sponsored, I’ve never googled the company and I’m also
seeing hiring posts on the front page even today. It’s possible it is backed
by YCombinator, in which case they often post those postings here.

~~~
Vagantem
Ok, just finding it strange with the amount of search I've conducted today -
wondering if my IP/search is matched with me and shown as "relevant" post but
might just be a freaky coincidence. Looks like ad-stalking paranoia is a real
thing!

~~~
gus_massa
They are the same ads for all users. It's only a coincidence. The list of all
(the recent) post is in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

